# Wicked Catch is new to the PFF forum



## Wicked Catch

Hello Pensacola Fishing Forum Community

My name is Josh Silvers, owner of "Wicked Catch" a fishing sportswear company. I look forward to reading great stories and sharing my own with everyone here. As the owner of Wicked Catch I'm looking to get the brand name out into the fishing community so kindly check out our website at: http://www.wickedcatchgear.com where you can find fishing shirts, fishing apparel, hats, Wicked Rag neck gaiters and decals for anglers everywhere. 

I would love to get some great feedback from my fellow anglers so please don't hold back and make your voice heard 

Best regards,
Josh


----------



## rufus1138

welcome


----------



## Tobiwan

Welcome =)


----------



## LITECATCH

Welcome. Where do you live?


----------



## Wicked Catch

Thanks for the "Welcomes" everyone. LifeCatch, I am located in West Palm Beach, FL.


----------



## Realtor

Hi Josh, I'll give a little feedback on your site. I for one will not buy something (retail) from a site that does not post its mailing address or its contact business phone number? if there is a problem with the products, or service, I hate to rely on an email form. This is just me though...... Oh welcome to the PFFers.


----------



## Wicked Catch

Jim,

Thanks for the great feedback. That is very important to know and I'll look to implement adding our office address and phone number on the contact us page. 

Regards,
Josh


----------



## swhiting

Can't believe nobody has asked yet, but are you a Gator or a loser????




Welcome to the PFF!


----------



## aroundthehorn

What are your opinions on open carrying firearms and the Zimmerman case?

Joking. Welcome to PFF.


----------



## h2o4u

Welcome.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Realtor said:


> I for one will not buy something (retail) from a site that does not post its mailing address or its contact business phone number? if there is a problem with the products, or service, I hate to rely on an email form. This is just me though...... Oh welcome to the PFFers.


Looks like that has been updated on the contact page.
+1 Welcome to PFF and also saw your FB presence.


----------



## Wicked Catch

Thanks for checking out the FB page Dawgonit and yes, those fixes were made as Jim made an excellent observation. 

Has anyone made it out this week yet? I'm thinking of hitting up Tampa as the inshore bite it pretty good right now.


----------



## dustyflair

Your website looks NICE! Very user friendly and informative! Welcome to PFF.


----------



## Wicked Catch

Thanks Dustyflair, glad you like the site. Where do you go fishing at? I never made it to Tampa. My buddy said the small cold fronts made conditions bad so couldn't get out this week.


----------

